# Oy's Ceilings



## -Oy- (Sep 16, 2020)

I like a good church/cathedral ceiling - so I'll be posting a few for your viewing pleasure.

This is Ripon Cathedral in Yorkshire.


----------



## drifter (Sep 16, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> I like a good church/cathedral ceiling - so I'll be posting a few for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> This is Ripon Cathedral in Yorkshire.


Oh, my, that makes me dizzy. Great shot.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 16, 2020)

One day I will visit the UK, and enjoy the many wonderful sights and architecture.

Been a lifelong dream of mine and I hope it comes true.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 17, 2020)

Today we're at Peterborough Cathedral.


----------



## drifter (Sep 17, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Today we're at Peterborough Cathedral.


My, my, such wonder.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2020)

I felt dizzy too.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 17, 2020)

Nice shots! I'm not religious, but I do love exploring old cathedrals.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 17, 2020)

Irwin said:


> Nice shots! I'm not religious, but I do love exploring old cathedrals.



Yep me too


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 17, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Today we're at Peterborough Cathedral.


Nothing compared to the architecture of stone cathedrals.

Mesmerizing detail and craftsmanship.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 18, 2020)

Today's ceiling is from Worcester Cathedral.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Today's ceiling is from Worcester Cathedral.


Well, this one goes down as being the nicest yet!

What I'd give to hear the organ!


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 19, 2020)

Today's ceiling is Chester Cathedral.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Today's ceiling is Chester Cathedral.


The structural engineering of these ceilings is incredible.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 19, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Today's ceiling is Chester Cathedral.


Oy. There isn't enough loves on this forum as to my attraction to this ceiling!

If I could have one room in my home, this is how it would look! Stone walls, gothic arched windows, and carved roof bosses!

Structures such as this cathedral are almost beyond comprehension.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 20, 2020)

Today's ceiling is Tewkesbury Abbey


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 20, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Today's ceiling is Tewkesbury Abbey


OMG! They just keep getting better and better!!! WOW!

Those stained glass windows are so extraordinarily beautiful!


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2020)

*Stunning photos @-Oy- Thanks! *


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 21, 2020)

Today's ceiling is from Kings College Chapel - Cambridge


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 21, 2020)

It's as if these pictures are from another world.

Words just can't describe the beauty, one truly has to take it in with their own two eyes.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 22, 2020)

Today's ceiling is Carlisle Cathedral


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Today's ceiling is Carlisle Cathedral


I would love this ceiling in my bedroom


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 23, 2020)

Not a cathedral today. Liverpool Central Library.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 23, 2020)

Oh, wow! Glass domes are my favourite!

I'd be capitalizing on climbing to the highest level at night to gaze at the sky through the dome!

What I'd give to have a home with a glass dome!

I really appreciate all of these truly wonderful photos, Oy!

Thank you so kindly for sharing them with us.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Not a cathedral today. Liverpool Central Library.


What a beautiful work of architecture!


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 23, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I would love this ceiling in my bedroom


I was thinking the same thing.....

Also, Love the stained glass windows at the Kings College Chapel the best so far.
I'm always fascinated at these old building structures, and how they built them.  The tools and the equipment that was used in long ago times.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 24, 2020)

Last ceiling for now. A shot I took back in 2008 at Ely Cathedral.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 24, 2020)

So lovely, like as if it doesn't exist on this planet.

Looking forward to more of your photography work, Oy.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> So lovely, like as if it doesn't exist on this planet.
> 
> Looking forward to more of your photography work, Oy.



Thanks - I'll start a new set tomorrow


----------



## Treacle (Sep 24, 2020)

Some of the pictures make me think of Escher - obviously no comparison and only a little bit, must be the way you have photographed them. Brilliant. But the patterns would be great to embroider.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 24, 2020)

-Oy- said:


> Thanks - I'll start a new set tomorrow


I can't wait!


----------

